

The 500 mile email - dberg
http://blog.wordtothewise.com/2012/04/the-500-mile-email/

======
bockris
duplicate - multiple times
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22500+mile+email%22&start=0)

------
leave
Cmon, this story is almost 20 years old.

~~~
dberg
Yikes, my bad. Friend forwarded havent seen it before and it popped up on G+
today, my fault.

